# I'm going to call it official



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I've decided that it's safe to say that I now have mild dp/dr. Aside from a setback, which really didn't set me back too horribly far, I realized that I only feel mild dp/dr overall. It feels good to be able to say that.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

that's great. just hang in there.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

ya im with you i got mild dp dr too after alittle more than 3 months, well i mean im only saying that because compared to the beginning of this fiasco its 100 times better


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Jeremiah said:


> ya im with you i got mild dp dr too after alittle more than 3 months, well i mean im only saying that because compared to the beginning of this fiasco its 100 times better


Yeah that's how I feel too. I mean, dp/dr suck no matter how badly you have it and I still have quite a few days where I don't spend much time out of bed and feel really badly like I don't know where I am but I am, without a doubt, way better than I was at the beginning. I was completely numb, completely paralyzed, in a nightmarish hell at the beginning. No emotions, no memories, all of my senses were almost completely dull, I couldn't feel my own body, had no idea who or where I was, didn't reconize anything or anyone around me, honestly couldn't tell if I was asleep or awake. Compared to that, my dp/dr is definitely mild now.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

good to hear.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

that's great! i'm happy for you. mine still feels pretty heavy, but i can relate to getting more memories and things like that back. recently, it seems like the things swirling around in my brain have more emotional content and color to them, less of the "i'm not real," "i'm going crazy" kind of thing, which may be progress. hope it is.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

thats good news, dont forget it


----------

